# [EMERGE y EBUILD] No terminan nunca de finalizar. (sol.)

## LordSenil

Hola a todos,

Comento este caso pues llevo ya más de 4 años usando Gentoo con más de 4 equipos y nunca me había pasado una cosa tan extraña como esta.

Espero conseguir explicarlo correctamente.

Ya hace un mes me había pasado lo mismo que comento ahora y ante la imposibilidad de arreglarlo opté por comenzar la instalación de Gentoo desde cero. Pero me encuentro de nuevo en la misma encrucijada.

Cuando ejecuto emerge, ya sea para instalar un paquete, como para actualizar el world, etc. se queda con el típico mensaje de:

"These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies  "

Y así se queda hasta el infinito y más allá. NOTA: no hace el típico movimiento de la barra girando "|"

Además me pone el procesador al 100% en el proceso emerge.

14139 root      20   0   36240  29252   7868 R  99,7   0,4   1:48.07 emerge

Me pasa algo parecido con el ebuild ./openttd-1.9.1.ebuild manifest clean merge

">>> Creating Manifest for /usr/portage/games-simulation/openttd"

Y ya no hay más vida después de esto.

No puedo instalar nada o desinstalar.

Si hago un emerge --sync me descarga el listado y al final se queda pensando y pensando pero mi gozo en un pozo.

Ahora pongo mi configuración por si sirve de ayuda para resolver el problema:

emerge --info

!!! Repository 'x-portage' is missing masters attribute in '/usr/local/portage/metadata/layout.conf'

!!! Set 'masters = gentoo' in this file for future compatibility

Portage 2.3.69 (python 2.7.15-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop/plasma, gcc-8.3.0, glibc-2.29-r2, 4.19.57-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.19.57-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-7700HQ_CPU_@_2.80GHz-with-gentoo-2.6

KiB Mem:     8054712 total,   6479220 free

KiB Swap:    5340156 total,   5340156 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Fri, 02 Aug 2019 20:00:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 804825fa390472af34171ec02cb14f85765f60c6

sh bash 4.4_p23-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.32 p2) 2.32.0

distcc 3.3.2 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

ccache version 3.7.1 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p23-r1::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r4::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.28.2-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.15::gentoo, 3.6.5::gentoo

dev-util/ccache:          3.7.1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.14.3::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.41.2::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.13::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.16.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.32-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            8.3.0-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.0::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r4::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.19::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.29-r2::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: no

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

x-portage

    location: /usr/local/portage

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 0

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=broadwell -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=broadwell -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.swin.edu.au/gentoo http://gentoo.mirror.dkm.cz/pub/gentoo/ http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ rsync://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/ http://files.gentoo.gr ftp://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.jaist.ac.jp/pub/Linux/Gentoo/ http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo ftp://ftp.rnl.ist.utl.pt/pub/gentoo/gentoo-distfiles/ rsync://mirror2.corbina.ru/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://ftp.lecl.net/pub/gentoo/ rsync://ftp.linux.org.tr/gentoo-distfiles/ http://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/ ftp://ftp.wallawalla.edu/pub/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org"

LANG="es_ES.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="es es_ES"

MAKEOPTS="-j17 -l6"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl acpi activities alsa amd64 amr atmo audioqueue berkdb bidi bluetooth bluray branding bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdr cli consolekit crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dri3 dts dvd dvdr egl emboss encode exif fam flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gles gme google gpm gtk iconv icu imlib ipv6 jpeg kde kipi kwallet lcms ldap libass libnotify libtirpc mad matroska mng mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp opus pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds pulseaudio qml qt5 readline sdl seccomp semantic-desktop spell split-usr ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff touchpad truetype udev udisks unicode upnp upower usb v4l vdpau vorbis wayland widgets wifi wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xml xv xvid xvmc zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="krita" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 f16c fma3 mmx mmxext pclmul popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev mouse keyboard synaptics" KERNEL="linux" L10N="es es-ES" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" NETBEANS_MODULES="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-2" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby24" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965 nouveau" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

Y esto lo último que había instalado antes del desastre:

1564530424:  *** emerge --newuse --update --ask --deep --verbose @world

1564530469:  >>> emerge (1 of 8) virtual/notification-daemon-0 to /

1564530469:  === (1 of 8) Cleaning (virtual/notification-daemon-0::/usr/portage/virtual/notification-daemon/notification-daemon-0.ebuild)

1564530469:  === (1 of 8) Compiling/Merging (virtual/notification-daemon-0::/usr/portage/virtual/notification-daemon/notification-daemon-0.ebuild)

1564530474:  === (1 of 8) Merging (virtual/notification-daemon-0::/usr/portage/virtual/notification-daemon/notification-daemon-0.ebuild)

1564530476:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: virtual/notification-daemon:0

1564530477:  === (1 of 8) Post-Build Cleaning (virtual/notification-daemon-0::/usr/portage/virtual/notification-daemon/notification-daemon-0.ebuild)

1564530477:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 8) virtual/notification-daemon-0 to /

1564530477:  >>> emerge (2 of 8) net-misc/openssh-7.9_p1-r4 to /

1564530477:  === (2 of 8) Cleaning (net-misc/openssh-7.9_p1-r4::/usr/portage/net-misc/openssh/openssh-7.9_p1-r4.ebuild)

1564530477:  === (2 of 8) Compiling/Merging (net-misc/openssh-7.9_p1-r4::/usr/portage/net-misc/openssh/openssh-7.9_p1-r4.ebuild)

1564530532:  === (2 of 8) Merging (net-misc/openssh-7.9_p1-r4::/usr/portage/net-misc/openssh/openssh-7.9_p1-r4.ebuild)

1564530533:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: net-misc/openssh:0

1564530533:  === Unmerging... (net-misc/openssh-7.9_p1-r4)

1564530534:  >>> unmerge success: net-misc/openssh-7.9_p1-r4

1564530536:  === (2 of 8) Post-Build Cleaning (net-misc/openssh-7.9_p1-r4::/usr/portage/net-misc/openssh/openssh-7.9_p1-r4.ebuild)

1564530536:  ::: completed emerge (2 of 8) net-misc/openssh-7.9_p1-r4 to /

1564530536:  >>> emerge (3 of 8) app-text/mupdf-1.14.0-r3 to /

1564530536:  === (3 of 8) Cleaning (app-text/mupdf-1.14.0-r3::/usr/portage/app-text/mupdf/mupdf-1.14.0-r3.ebuild)

1564530537:  === (3 of 8) Compiling/Merging (app-text/mupdf-1.14.0-r3::/usr/portage/app-text/mupdf/mupdf-1.14.0-r3.ebuild)

1564530613:  === (3 of 8) Merging (app-text/mupdf-1.14.0-r3::/usr/portage/app-text/mupdf/mupdf-1.14.0-r3.ebuild)

1564530614:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-text/mupdf:0

1564530616:  === (3 of 8) Post-Build Cleaning (app-text/mupdf-1.14.0-r3::/usr/portage/app-text/mupdf/mupdf-1.14.0-r3.ebuild)

1564530616:  ::: completed emerge (3 of 8) app-text/mupdf-1.14.0-r3 to /

1564530616:  >>> emerge (4 of 8) net-print/cups-filters-1.21.6 to /

1564530616:  === (4 of 8) Cleaning (net-print/cups-filters-1.21.6::/usr/portage/net-print/cups-filters/cups-filters-1.21.6.ebuild)

1564530616:  === (4 of 8) Compiling/Merging (net-print/cups-filters-1.21.6::/usr/portage/net-print/cups-filters/cups-filters-1.21.6.ebuild)

1564530645:  === (4 of 8) Merging (net-print/cups-filters-1.21.6::/usr/portage/net-print/cups-filters/cups-filters-1.21.6.ebuild)

1564530646:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: net-print/cups-filters:0

1564530648:  === (4 of 8) Post-Build Cleaning (net-print/cups-filters-1.21.6::/usr/portage/net-print/cups-filters/cups-filters-1.21.6.ebuild)

1564530648:  ::: completed emerge (4 of 8) net-print/cups-filters-1.21.6 to /

1564530648:  >>> emerge (5 of 8) app-crypt/gcr-3.28.1 to /

1564530648:  === (5 of 8) Cleaning (app-crypt/gcr-3.28.1::/usr/portage/app-crypt/gcr/gcr-3.28.1.ebuild)

1564530648:  === (5 of 8) Compiling/Merging (app-crypt/gcr-3.28.1::/usr/portage/app-crypt/gcr/gcr-3.28.1.ebuild)

1564530712:  === (5 of 8) Merging (app-crypt/gcr-3.28.1::/usr/portage/app-crypt/gcr/gcr-3.28.1.ebuild)

1564530714:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-crypt/gcr:0

1564530716:  === (5 of 8) Post-Build Cleaning (app-crypt/gcr-3.28.1::/usr/portage/app-crypt/gcr/gcr-3.28.1.ebuild)

1564530716:  ::: completed emerge (5 of 8) app-crypt/gcr-3.28.1 to /

1564530716:  >>> emerge (6 of 8) gnome-base/gnome-keyring-3.28.2 to /

1564530716:  === (6 of 8) Cleaning (gnome-base/gnome-keyring-3.28.2::/usr/portage/gnome-base/gnome-keyring/gnome-keyring-3.28.2.ebuild)

1564530716:  === (6 of 8) Compiling/Merging (gnome-base/gnome-keyring-3.28.2::/usr/portage/gnome-base/gnome-keyring/gnome-keyring-3.28.2.ebuild)

1564530770:  === (6 of 8) Merging (gnome-base/gnome-keyring-3.28.2::/usr/portage/gnome-base/gnome-keyring/gnome-keyring-3.28.2.ebuild)

1564530772:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: gnome-base/gnome-keyring:0

1564530774:  === (6 of 8) Post-Build Cleaning (gnome-base/gnome-keyring-3.28.2::/usr/portage/gnome-base/gnome-keyring/gnome-keyring-3.28.2.ebuild)

1564530774:  ::: completed emerge (6 of 8) gnome-base/gnome-keyring-3.28.2 to /

1564530774:  >>> emerge (7 of 8) app-crypt/pinentry-1.1.0-r2 to /

1564530774:  === (7 of 8) Cleaning (app-crypt/pinentry-1.1.0-r2::/usr/portage/app-crypt/pinentry/pinentry-1.1.0-r2.ebuild)

1564530774:  === (7 of 8) Compiling/Merging (app-crypt/pinentry-1.1.0-r2::/usr/portage/app-crypt/pinentry/pinentry-1.1.0-r2.ebuild)

1564530793:  === (7 of 8) Merging (app-crypt/pinentry-1.1.0-r2::/usr/portage/app-crypt/pinentry/pinentry-1.1.0-r2.ebuild)

1564530795:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-crypt/pinentry:0

1564530795:  === Unmerging... (app-crypt/pinentry-1.1.0-r2)

1564530796:  >>> unmerge success: app-crypt/pinentry-1.1.0-r2

1564530798:  === (7 of 8) Post-Build Cleaning (app-crypt/pinentry-1.1.0-r2::/usr/portage/app-crypt/pinentry/pinentry-1.1.0-r2.ebuild)

1564530798:  ::: completed emerge (7 of 8) app-crypt/pinentry-1.1.0-r2 to /

1564530798:  >>> emerge (8 of 8) sys-apps/portage-2.3.69 to /

1564530798:  === (8 of 8) Cleaning (sys-apps/portage-2.3.69::/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.3.69.ebuild)

1564530798:  === (8 of 8) Compiling/Merging (sys-apps/portage-2.3.69::/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.3.69.ebuild)

Creo que es todo, si necesitáis algún otro dato al respecto me avisáis.

Gracias de antemano!!!Last edited by LordSenil on Mon Sep 30, 2019 7:52 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## quilosaq

 *LordSenil wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> System uname: Linux-4.19.57-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-7700HQ_CPU_@_2.80GHz-with-gentoo-2.6
> 
> ...
> ...

 

-march podría ser el problema. Prueba algo mas genérico:

 *Quote:*   

> CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe

 

----------

## LordSenil

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

>  *LordSenil wrote:*   ...
> 
> System uname: Linux-4.19.57-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-7700HQ_CPU_@_2.80GHz-with-gentoo-2.6
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Hola Quilosaq,

Gracias por la respuesta, de todas formas he probado si mismo problema, al hacer eso y un emerge --sync se queda eternamente el procesador al 100% y no termina de mostrar nada despues del:

Number of files: 162,194 (reg: 134,917, dir: 27,277)

Number of created files: 82 (reg: 76, dir: 6)

Number of deleted files: 55 (reg: 55)

Number of regular files transferred: 615

Total file size: 219.95M bytes

Total transferred file size: 6.86M bytes

Literal data: 6.86M bytes

Matched data: 0 bytes

File list size: 3.38M

File list generation time: 0.001 seconds

File list transfer time: 0.000 seconds

Total bytes sent: 41.61K

Total bytes received: 10.90M

sent 41.61K bytes  received 10.90M bytes  533.69K bytes/sec

total size is 219.95M  speedup is 20.10

=== Sync completed for gentoo

q: Updating ebuild cache for /usr/portage ... 

q: Finished 35988 entries in 0.160995 seconds

!!! Repository 'x-portage' is missing masters attribute in '/usr/local/portage/metadata/layout.conf'

!!! Set 'masters = gentoo' in this file for future compatibility

Las dos últimas líneas es porque he realizado ya tantas pruebas que al final algo me he cargado, pero es la misma historia.

Gracias.

Un saludo.

----------

## quilosaq

Si realmente el problema es el que te he apuntado no bastaría con cambiar CFLAGS para que se solucionase. Tendrías que reconstruir los binarios que se hubieran construido mal a causa de esa configuración. Creo que puedes hacer una comprobación previa. ¿Que dice 

```
python-exec2c -V
```

?

----------

## LordSenil

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Si realmente el problema es el que te he apuntado no bastaría con cambiar CFLAGS para que se solucionase. Tendrías que reconstruir los binarios que se hubieran construido mal a causa de esa configuración. Creo que puedes hacer una comprobación previa. ¿Que dice 
> 
> ```
> python-exec2c -V
> ```
> ...

 

Hola,

Seguramente...

Lo que muestra es:

python-exec 2.4.6

Gracias.

----------

## LordSenil

 *LordSenil wrote:*   

>  *quilosaq wrote:*   Si realmente el problema es el que te he apuntado no bastaría con cambiar CFLAGS para que se solucionase. Tendrías que reconstruir los binarios que se hubieran construido mal a causa de esa configuración. Creo que puedes hacer una comprobación previa. ¿Que dice 
> 
> ```
> python-exec2c -V
> ```
> ...

 

Y por lo que veo no se si es correcto, ya que tengo estas dos versiones:

eselect python list

Available Python interpreters, in order of preference:

  [1]   python2.7

  [2]   python3.6

----------

## quilosaq

El binario python-exec2c parece estar bien. Yo descartaría el problema en CFLAGS.

emerge --sync no te funciona pero ¿qué dice emerge (solo)?:

```
emerge
```

----------

## LordSenil

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> El binario python-exec2c parece estar bien. Yo descartaría el problema en CFLAGS.
> 
> emerge --sync no te funciona pero ¿qué dice emerge (solo)?:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hola quilosaq,

Parece que el mensaje normal:

!!! Repository 'x-portage' is missing masters attribute in '/usr/local/portage/metadata/layout.conf'

!!! Set 'masters = gentoo' in this file for future compatibility

emerge: command-line interface to the Portage system

Usage:

   emerge [ options ] [ action ] [ ebuild | tbz2 | file | @set | atom ] [ ... ]

   emerge [ options ] [ action ] < @system | @world >

   emerge < --sync | --metadata | --info >

   emerge --resume [ --pretend | --ask | --skipfirst ]

   emerge --help

Options: -[abBcCdDefgGhjkKlnNoOpPqrsStuUvVw]

          [ --color < y | n >            ] [ --columns    ]

          [ --complete-graph             ] [ --deep       ]

          [ --jobs JOBS ] [ --keep-going ] [ --load-average LOAD            ]

          [ --newrepo   ] [ --newuse     ] [ --noconfmem  ] [ --nospinner   ]

          [ --oneshot   ] [ --onlydeps   ] [ --quiet-build [ y | n ]        ]

          [ --reinstall changed-use      ] [ --with-bdeps < y | n >         ]

Actions:  [ --depclean | --list-sets | --search | --sync | --version        ]

   For more help consult the man page.

Gracias!

----------

## quilosaq

Prueba a hacer que temporalmente el repositorio x-portage no sea tenido en cuenta. Tendrás que encontrar en /etc/portage/repos.conf el archivo que define ese repositorio y moverlo a otra ubicación. Después haz 

```
emerge --info
```

 para comprobar que emerge ya no lo tiene en cuenta y luego 

```
(root)# emerge --sync
```

.

----------

## LordSenil

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Prueba a hacer que temporalmente el repositorio x-portage no sea tenido en cuenta. Tendrás que encontrar en /etc/portage/repos.conf el archivo que define ese repositorio y moverlo a otra ubicación. Después haz 
> 
> ```
> emerge --info
> ```
> ...

 

[/quote]

Ok.

He comentado esta entrada en make.conf:

```
#PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage
```

Ahora no me sale el mensaje mencionado.

Ejecuto de nuevo:

```
emerge --sync

>>> Syncing repository 'gentoo' into '/usr/portage'...

>>> Starting rsync with rsync://89.238.71.6/gentoo-portage...

Welcome to turnstone.gentoo.org / rsync.gentoo.org

Server Address : 89.238.71.6, 2a00:1828:a00d:ffff::6

Contact Name   : mirror-admin@gentoo.org

Hardware       : 16 x Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5530 @ 2.40GHz, 24160MB RAM

Sponsor        : Manitu GmbH, St. Wendel, Germany

Please note: common gentoo-netiquette says you should not sync more

than once a day.  Users who abuse the rsync.gentoo.org rotation

may be added to a temporary ban list.

MOTD autogenerated by update-rsync-motd on Thu Apr  4 19:04:00 UTC 2019

receiving incremental file list

timestamp.chk

Number of files: 1 (reg: 1)

Number of created files: 0

Number of deleted files: 0

Number of regular files transferred: 1

Total file size: 32 bytes

Total transferred file size: 32 bytes

Literal data: 32 bytes

Matched data: 0 bytes

File list size: 41

File list generation time: 0.001 seconds

File list transfer time: 0.000 seconds

Total bytes sent: 104

Total bytes received: 132

sent 104 bytes  received 132 bytes  157.33 bytes/sec

total size is 32  speedup is 0.14

Welcome to turnstone.gentoo.org / rsync.gentoo.org

Server Address : 89.238.71.6, 2a00:1828:a00d:ffff::6

Contact Name   : mirror-admin@gentoo.org

Hardware       : 16 x Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5530 @ 2.40GHz, 24160MB RAM

Sponsor        : Manitu GmbH, St. Wendel, Germany

Please note: common gentoo-netiquette says you should not sync more

than once a day.  Users who abuse the rsync.gentoo.org rotation

may be added to a temporary ban list.

MOTD autogenerated by update-rsync-motd on Thu Apr  4 19:04:00 UTC 2019

receiving incremental file list

Manifest

Manifest.files.gz

acct-user/Manifest.gz

acct-user/man/Manifest

acct-user/man/man-0.ebuild

............................................... (corto aquí para no alargar)

x11-terms/gnome-terminal/gnome-terminal-3.30.3.ebuild

x11-themes/Manifest.gz

Number of files: 162,286 (reg: 135,006, dir: 27,280)

Number of created files: 223 (reg: 214, dir: 9)

Number of deleted files: 131 (reg: 125, dir: 6)

Number of regular files transferred: 725

Total file size: 220.23M bytes

Total transferred file size: 8.02M bytes

Literal data: 8.02M bytes

Matched data: 0 bytes

File list size: 3.66M

File list generation time: 0.001 seconds

File list transfer time: 0.000 seconds

Total bytes sent: 44.04K

Total bytes received: 12.07M

sent 44.04K bytes  received 12.07M bytes  591.02K bytes/sec

total size is 220.23M  speedup is 18.18

=== Sync completed for gentoo

q: Updating ebuild cache for /usr/portage ... 

q: Finished 36027 entries in 0.204203 seconds
```

Espero unos 10 minutos por si hay algo más pero aquí se queda y tengo que usar CTRL+C para salir.

Tengo la CPU con este proceso a tope (el plugincontainer es del navegador y flash, no lo tengas en cuenta):

```
top - 10:29:02 up 49 min,  4 users,  load average: 3,41, 2,67, 2,22

Tasks: 287 total,   3 running, 284 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie

%Cpu(s): 22,4 us,  7,8 sy,  0,0 ni, 67,8 id,  0,0 wa,  0,0 hi,  1,9 si,  0,0 st

MiB Mem :   7865,9 total,   4458,4 free,   1164,0 used,   2243,6 buff/cache

MiB Swap:   5215,0 total,   5215,0 free,      0,0 used.   6325,8 avail Mem 

  PID USER      PR  NI    VIRT    RES    SHR S  %CPU  %MEM     TIME+ COMMAND                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           

 6751 xxxx    20   0 1098440 125396  50744 S 115,6   1,6  53:17.58 plugin-containe                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   

 7774 root      20   0   73956  66036   7852 R  99,7   0,8   4:01.66 emerge

..........
```

Pena que no se pueda saber en qué punto se queda bloqueado, el debug no me muestra nada relevante al respecto usando esto:

```
emerge --sync --debug --verbose
```

----------

## quilosaq

Prueba a usar emerge con python 3.6:

```
(root)# eselect python set 2

(root)# emerge --sync
```

----------

## LordSenil

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Prueba a usar emerge con python 3.6:
> 
> ```
> (root)# eselect python set 2
> 
> ...

 

```
eselect python list

Available Python interpreters, in order of preference:

  [1]   python3.6

  [2]   python2.7
```

Sigue igual  :Sad: 

Siento dar la paliza.

Gracias.

----------

## quilosaq

Prueba a sincronizar el repositorio sin usar emerge:

```
(root)# emaint -r gentoo sync
```

----------

## LordSenil

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Prueba a sincronizar el repositorio sin usar emerge:
> 
> ```
> (root)# emaint -r gentoo sync
> ```
> ...

 

Hola,

Sale esto:

```
emaint -r gentoo sync

>>> Syncing repository 'gentoo' into '/usr/portage'...

>>> Starting rsync with rsync://89.238.71.6/gentoo-portage...

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

Welcome to turnstone.gentoo.org / rsync.gentoo.org

Server Address : 89.238.71.6, 2a00:1828:a00d:ffff::6

Contact Name   : mirror-admin@gentoo.org

Hardware       : 16 x Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5530 @ 2.40GHz, 24160MB RAM

Sponsor        : Manitu GmbH, St. Wendel, Germany

Please note: common gentoo-netiquette says you should not sync more

than once a day.  Users who abuse the rsync.gentoo.org rotation

may be added to a temporary ban list.

MOTD autogenerated by update-rsync-motd on Thu Apr  4 19:04:00 UTC 2019

receiving incremental file list

timestamp.chk

Number of files: 1 (reg: 1)

Number of created files: 0

Number of deleted files: 0

Number of regular files transferred: 1

Total file size: 32 bytes

Total transferred file size: 32 bytes

Literal data: 32 bytes

Matched data: 0 bytes

File list size: 41

File list generation time: 0.001 seconds

File list transfer time: 0.000 seconds

Total bytes sent: 104

Total bytes received: 132

sent 104 bytes  received 132 bytes  157.33 bytes/sec

total size is 32  speedup is 0.14

Welcome to turnstone.gentoo.org / rsync.gentoo.org

Server Address : 89.238.71.6, 2a00:1828:a00d:ffff::6

Contact Name   : mirror-admin@gentoo.org

Hardware       : 16 x Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5530 @ 2.40GHz, 24160MB RAM

Sponsor        : Manitu GmbH, St. Wendel, Germany

Please note: common gentoo-netiquette says you should not sync more

than once a day.  Users who abuse the rsync.gentoo.org rotation

may be added to a temporary ban list.

MOTD autogenerated by update-rsync-motd on Thu Apr  4 19:04:00 UTC 2019

receiving incremental file list

Manifest

Manifest.files.gz

acct-group/Manifest.gz

acct-group/mysql/Manifest

.................... (Corto aquí)

x11-themes/gnome-backgrounds/Manifest

x11-themes/gnome-backgrounds/gnome-backgrounds-3.30.0.ebuild

Number of files: 162,337 (reg: 135,051, dir: 27,286)

Number of created files: 62 (reg: 62)

Number of deleted files: 64 (reg: 63, dir: 1)

Number of regular files transferred: 417

Total file size: 220.37M bytes

Total transferred file size: 6.14M bytes

Literal data: 6.14M bytes

Matched data: 0 bytes

File list size: 3.47M

File list generation time: 0.001 seconds

File list transfer time: 0.000 seconds

Total bytes sent: 37.69K

Total bytes received: 10.18M

sent 37.69K bytes  received 10.18M bytes  475.25K bytes/sec

total size is 220.37M  speedup is 21.57

=== Sync completed for gentoo

q: Updating ebuild cache for /usr/portage ... 

q: Finished 36045 entries in 0.326918 seconds
```

Y el proceso al 100% cambia a emaint

```
PID USER      PR  NI    VIRT    RES    SHR S  %CPU  %MEM     TIME+ COMMAND

11274 root      20   0   73796  65892   7632 R  99,7   0,8   0:54.60 emaint   
```

----------

## quilosaq

La siguiente opción que probaría tiene riesgo. Puedes quedarte con el sistema inutilizable aunque en "laboratorio" funciona:

```
(root)# rm -R /usr/portage/*

(root)# emerge-webrsync
```

Tarda un rato en completarse.

----------

## LordSenil

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> La siguiente opción que probaría tiene riesgo. Puedes quedarte con el sistema inutilizable aunque en "laboratorio" funciona:
> 
> ```
> (root)# rm -R /usr/portage/*
> 
> ...

 

Me sale esto:

```
emerge-webrsync

Fetching most recent snapshot ...

Trying to retrieve 20190805 snapshot from ftp://ftp.swin.edu.au/gentoo ...

Fetching file portage-20190805.tar.xz.md5sum ...

Fetching file portage-20190805.tar.xz.gpgsig ...

Fetching file portage-20190805.tar.xz ...

Checking digest ...

Getting snapshot timestamp ...

Syncing local tree ...

Number of files: 162,340 (reg: 135,053, dir: 27,287)

Number of created files: 162,339 (reg: 135,053, dir: 27,286)

Number of deleted files: 0

Number of regular files transferred: 135,053

Total file size: 220.26M bytes

Total transferred file size: 220.26M bytes

Literal data: 220.26M bytes

Matched data: 0 bytes

File list size: 2.87M

File list generation time: 0.001 seconds

File list transfer time: 0.000 seconds

Total bytes sent: 116.12M

Total bytes received: 2.69M

sent 116.12M bytes  received 2.69M bytes  10.33M bytes/sec

total size is 220.26M  speedup is 1.85

Cleaning up ...
```

Lleva más de 10 minutos sin dar más señales y con la CPU de emerge al 100%   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## quilosaq

¿No tendrás algún script o ejecutable en /etc/portage/bin?

----------

## LordSenil

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> ¿No tendrás algún script o ejecutable en /etc/portage/bin?

 

Creo que no:

```
ls -lisa /etc/portage/

total 28

23114212 0 drwxr-xr-x 1 root root  256 ago  5 10:21 .

23114211 0 drwxr-xr-x 1 root root 2946 ago  6 23:16 ..

28348770 4 -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  157 feb 13  2018 bashrc

23114221 8 -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 7079 ago  5 10:20 make.conf

27966324 8 -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 7009 ago  1 16:42 make.confBAK

23469957 4 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   66 jul 30 13:52 make.profile -> ../../usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop/plasma

28348757 0 drwxr-xr-x 1 root root   26 may  6 15:43 package.keywords

28348759 0 drwxr-xr-x 1 root root    0 oct 23  2018 package.mask

28348771 4 -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2995 oct 24  2018 package.unmask

23114220 0 drwxr-xr-x 1 root root   26 jul 22 12:03 package.use

23114216 0 drwxr-xr-x 1 root root   30 jul 22 18:37 repo.postsync.d

23115883 0 drwxr-xr-x 1 root root   44 jul 22 15:41 repos.conf

28348765 0 drwxr-xr-x 1 root root   36 feb 10  2018 savedconfig

```

----------

## quilosaq

¿Qué dice 

```
emaint all
```

?

----------

## LordSenil

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> ¿Qué dice 
> 
> ```
> emaint all
> ```
> ...

 

Sale esto:

```
emaint all

Emaint: check binhost           [ <=>                                         ]

Emaint: check cleanconfmem      [ <=>                                         ]

Emaint: check cleanresume  100% [============================================>]

resume list 'resume' contains 1 packages

resume list 'resume_backup' contains 4 packages

PORTAGE_LOGDIR variable not set or PORTAGE_LOGDIR not a directory.

See the make.conf(5) man page for PORTAGE_LOGDIR_CLEAN usage instructions.

Emaint: check merges       100% [============================================>]

Emaint: check movebin           [ <=>                                         ]

Emaint: check moveinst     100% [============================================>]

Emaint: check world        100% [============================================>]
```

¿Debería arreglar esta variable PORTAGE_LOGDIR?

Gracias.

----------

## quilosaq

 *LordSenil wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> ¿Debería arreglar esta variable PORTAGE_LOGDIR?
> 
> ...

  No creo que sea necesario. Yo lo tengo igual.

¿Qué dice el final de 

```
(root)# emerge-webrsync -x -v
```

?

----------

## LordSenil

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

>  *LordSenil wrote:*   ...
> 
> ¿Debería arreglar esta variable PORTAGE_LOGDIR?
> 
> ...  No creo que sea necesario. Yo lo tengo igual.
> ...

 

Te paso el código:

```
+ [[ -n '' ]]

+ do_latest_snapshot

+ local attempts=0

+ local r=1

+ __vecho 'Fetching most recent snapshot ...'

+ __quiet_mode

+ [[ '' -eq 1 ]]

+ echo 'Fetching most recent snapshot ...'

Fetching most recent snapshot ...

+ local min_time_diff=7200

++ get_portage_timestamp

++ local portage_current_timestamp=0

++ '[' -f /usr/portage/metadata/timestamp.x ']'

+++ cut -f 1 -d ' ' /usr/portage/metadata/timestamp.x

++ portage_current_timestamp=1565165101

++ echo 1565165101

+ local existing_timestamp=1565165101

+ local timestamp_difference

+ local timestamp_problem

+ local approx_snapshot_time

++ get_utc_date_in_seconds

++ date -u +%s

+ local start_time=1565169611

++ get_date_part 1565169611 %H

++ local utc_time_in_secs=1565169611

++ local part=%H

++ [[ GNU == BSD ]]

++ date -d @1565169611 -u +%H

+ local start_hour=09

+ '[' 09 -lt 1 ']'

++ get_date_part 1565169611 %Y%m%d

++ local utc_time_in_secs=1565169611

++ local part=%Y%m%d

++ [[ GNU == BSD ]]

++ date -d @1565169611 -u +%Y%m%d

+ local snapshot_date=20190807

++ get_utc_second_from_string 20190807

++ local s=20190807

++ [[ GNU == BSD ]]

++ date -d 2019-08-07 -u +%s

+ local snapshot_date_seconds=1565136000

+ ((  0 <  40  ))

+ ((  attempts++  ))

+ ((  snapshot_date_seconds -= 86400  ))

+ ((  approx_snapshot_time = snapshot_date_seconds + 86400 + 2700  ))

+ ((  timestamp_difference = existing_timestamp - approx_snapshot_time  ))

+ '[' 26401 -lt 0 ']'

++ get_date_part 1565049600 %Y%m%d

++ local utc_time_in_secs=1565049600

++ local part=%Y%m%d

++ [[ GNU == BSD ]]

++ date -d @1565049600 -u +%Y%m%d

+ snapshot_date=20190806

+ timestamp_problem=

+ '[' 26401 -eq 0 ']'

+ '[' 26401 -lt 7200 ']'

+ '[' 1565138700 -lt 1565165101 ']'

+ timestamp_problem='is newer than'

+ '[' -n 'is newer than' ']'

+ ewarn 'Latest snapshot date: 20190806'

+ __elog_base WARN 'Latest snapshot date: 20190806'

+ local messagetype

+ '[' -z WARN -o -z '' -o '!' -d /logging ']'

+ return 1

+ [[ yes != \y\e\s ]]

+ echo -e 'Latest snapshot date: 20190806'

+ read -r

+ echo ' * Latest snapshot date: 20190806'

 * Latest snapshot date: 20190806

+ read -r

+ LAST_E_CMD=ewarn

+ return 0

+ ewarn

+ __elog_base WARN ''

+ local messagetype

+ '[' -z WARN -o -z '' -o '!' -d /logging ']'

+ return 1

+ [[ yes != \y\e\s ]]

+ echo -e

+ read -r

+ echo ' * '

 * 

+ read -r

+ LAST_E_CMD=ewarn

+ return 0

+ ewarn 'Approximate snapshot timestamp: 1565138700'

+ __elog_base WARN 'Approximate snapshot timestamp: 1565138700'

+ local messagetype

+ '[' -z WARN -o -z '' -o '!' -d /logging ']'

+ return 1

+ [[ yes != \y\e\s ]]

+ echo -e 'Approximate snapshot timestamp: 1565138700'

+ read -r

+ echo ' * Approximate snapshot timestamp: 1565138700'

 * Approximate snapshot timestamp: 1565138700

+ read -r

+ LAST_E_CMD=ewarn

+ return 0

+ ewarn '       Current local timestamp: 1565165101'

+ __elog_base WARN '       Current local timestamp: 1565165101'

+ local messagetype

+ '[' -z WARN -o -z '' -o '!' -d /logging ']'

+ return 1

+ [[ yes != \y\e\s ]]

+ echo -e '       Current local timestamp: 1565165101'

+ read -r

+ echo ' *        Current local timestamp: 1565165101'

 *        Current local timestamp: 1565165101

+ read -r

+ LAST_E_CMD=ewarn

+ return 0

+ ewarn

+ __elog_base WARN ''

+ local messagetype

+ '[' -z WARN -o -z '' -o '!' -d /logging ']'

+ return 1

+ [[ yes != \y\e\s ]]

+ echo -e

+ read -r

+ echo ' * '

 * 

+ read -r

+ LAST_E_CMD=ewarn

+ return 0

+ echo -e 'The current local timestamp' 'is newer than the' 'timestamp of the latest' 'snapshot. In order to force sync,' 'use the --revert option or remove' 'the timestamp file located at' ''\''/usr/portage/metadata/timestamp.x'\''.'

+ fmt -w 70

+ read -r line

+ ewarn 'The current local timestamp is newer than the timestamp of the latest'

+ __elog_base WARN 'The current local timestamp is newer than the timestamp of the latest'

+ local messagetype

+ '[' -z WARN -o -z '' -o '!' -d /logging ']'

+ return 1

+ [[ yes != \y\e\s ]]

+ echo -e 'The current local timestamp is newer than the timestamp of the latest'

+ read -r

+ echo ' * The current local timestamp is newer than the timestamp of the latest'

 * The current local timestamp is newer than the timestamp of the latest

+ read -r

+ LAST_E_CMD=ewarn

+ return 0

+ read -r line

+ ewarn 'snapshot. In order to force sync, use the --revert option or remove'

+ __elog_base WARN 'snapshot. In order to force sync, use the --revert option or remove'

+ local messagetype

+ '[' -z WARN -o -z '' -o '!' -d /logging ']'

+ return 1

+ [[ yes != \y\e\s ]]

+ echo -e 'snapshot. In order to force sync, use the --revert option or remove'

+ read -r

+ echo ' * snapshot. In order to force sync, use the --revert option or remove'

 * snapshot. In order to force sync, use the --revert option or remove

+ read -r

+ LAST_E_CMD=ewarn

+ return 0

+ read -r line

+ ewarn 'the timestamp file located at '\''/usr/portage/metadata/timestamp.x'\''.'

+ __elog_base WARN 'the timestamp file located at '\''/usr/portage/metadata/timestamp.x'\''.'

+ local messagetype

+ '[' -z WARN -o -z '' -o '!' -d /logging ']'

+ return 1

+ [[ yes != \y\e\s ]]

+ echo -e 'the timestamp file located at '\''/usr/portage/metadata/timestamp.x'\''.'

+ read -r

+ echo ' * the timestamp file located at '\''/usr/portage/metadata/timestamp.x'\''.'

 * the timestamp file located at '/usr/portage/metadata/timestamp.x'.

+ read -r

+ LAST_E_CMD=ewarn

+ return 0

+ read -r line

+ r=0

+ break

+ return 0

+ cd /

+ rm -rf /var/tmp/portage/webrsync-DEFvZ5
```

----------

## quilosaq

Supongo que ahora no se habrá quedado "pensando" y habrá acabado el comando. No parece que se haya instalado ningún repositorio de ebuilds. Habrá que forzarlo:

```
(root)# rm -R /usr/portage/*

(root)# emerge-webrsync -x -v
```

----------

## LordSenil

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Supongo que ahora no se habrá quedado "pensando" y habrá acabado el comando. No parece que se haya instalado ningún repositorio de ebuilds. Habrá que forzarlo:
> 
> ```
> (root)# rm -R /usr/portage/*
> 
> ...

 

Ahora si sale algo más... y se queda pensando eternamente en el chequeo de las news:

```
+ [[ -n '' ]]

+ do_latest_snapshot

+ local attempts=0

+ local r=1

+ __vecho 'Fetching most recent snapshot ...'

+ __quiet_mode

+ [[ '' -eq 1 ]]

+ echo 'Fetching most recent snapshot ...'

Fetching most recent snapshot ...

+ local min_time_diff=7200

++ get_portage_timestamp

++ local portage_current_timestamp=0

++ '[' -f /usr/portage/metadata/timestamp.x ']'

++ echo 0

+ local existing_timestamp=0

+ local timestamp_difference

+ local timestamp_problem

+ local approx_snapshot_time

++ get_utc_date_in_seconds

++ date -u +%s

+ local start_time=1565195106

++ get_date_part 1565195106 %H

++ local utc_time_in_secs=1565195106

++ local part=%H

++ [[ GNU == BSD ]]

++ date -d @1565195106 -u +%H

+ local start_hour=16

+ '[' 16 -lt 1 ']'

++ get_date_part 1565195106 %Y%m%d

++ local utc_time_in_secs=1565195106

++ local part=%Y%m%d

++ [[ GNU == BSD ]]

++ date -d @1565195106 -u +%Y%m%d

+ local snapshot_date=20190807

++ get_utc_second_from_string 20190807

++ local s=20190807

++ [[ GNU == BSD ]]

++ date -d 2019-08-07 -u +%s

+ local snapshot_date_seconds=1565136000

+ ((  0 <  40  ))

+ ((  attempts++  ))

+ ((  snapshot_date_seconds -= 86400  ))

+ ((  approx_snapshot_time = snapshot_date_seconds + 86400 + 2700  ))

+ ((  timestamp_difference = existing_timestamp - approx_snapshot_time  ))

+ '[' -1565138700 -lt 0 ']'

+ ((  timestamp_difference = -1 * timestamp_difference  ))

++ get_date_part 1565049600 %Y%m%d

++ local utc_time_in_secs=1565049600

++ local part=%Y%m%d

++ [[ GNU == BSD ]]

++ date -d @1565049600 -u +%Y%m%d

+ snapshot_date=20190806

+ timestamp_problem=

+ '[' 1565138700 -eq 0 ']'

+ '[' 1565138700 -lt 7200 ']'

+ '[' 1565138700 -lt 0 ']'

+ '[' -n '' ']'

+ do_snapshot 0 20190806

+ local ignore_timestamp=0

+ local date=20190806

+ local r=1

+ local base_file=portage-20190806.tar

+ local have_files=0

+ local mirror

+ local compressions=

+ type -P tarsync

+ type -P xzcat

+ compressions=' xz'

+ type -P bzcat

+ compressions=' xz bz2'

+ type -P zcat

+ compressions=' xz bz2 gz'

+ [[ -z  xz bz2 gz ]]

+ for mirror in ${GENTOO_MIRRORS}

+ mirror=http://gentoo.mirror.dkm.cz/pub/gentoo

+ __vecho 'Trying to retrieve 20190806 snapshot from http://gentoo.mirror.dkm.cz/pub/gentoo ...'

+ __quiet_mode

+ [[ '' -eq 1 ]]

+ echo 'Trying to retrieve 20190806 snapshot from http://gentoo.mirror.dkm.cz/pub/gentoo ...'

Trying to retrieve 20190806 snapshot from http://gentoo.mirror.dkm.cz/pub/gentoo ...

+ for compression in ${compressions}

+ local file=portage-20190806.tar.xz

+ local digest=portage-20190806.tar.xz.md5sum

+ local signature=portage-20190806.tar.xz.gpgsig

+ '[' -s /var/tmp/portage/webrsync-9zjaTF/portage-20190806.tar.xz -a -s /var/tmp/portage/webrsync-9zjaTF/portage-20190806.tar.xz.md5sum -a -s /var/tmp/portage/webrsync-9zjaTF/portage-20190806.tar.xz.gpgsig ']'

+ '[' 0 -eq 0 ']'

+ fetch_file http://gentoo.mirror.dkm.cz/pub/gentoo/snapshots/portage-20190806.tar.xz.md5sum portage-20190806.tar.xz.md5sum

+ local URI=http://gentoo.mirror.dkm.cz/pub/gentoo/snapshots/portage-20190806.tar.xz.md5sum

+ local FILE=portage-20190806.tar.xz.md5sum

+ local opts

+ '[' ' -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}"' '!=' 'wget -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}"' ']'

++ nvecho -q

++ [[ 1 -eq 0 ]]

+ opts='--continue '

+ __vecho 'Fetching file portage-20190806.tar.xz.md5sum ...'

+ __quiet_mode

+ [[ '' -eq 1 ]]

+ echo 'Fetching file portage-20190806.tar.xz.md5sum ...'

Fetching file portage-20190806.tar.xz.md5sum ...

+ eval 'wget -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}" --continue '

++ wget -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O /var/tmp/portage/webrsync-9zjaTF/portage-20190806.tar.xz.md5sum http://gentoo.mirror.dkm.cz/pub/gentoo/snapshots/portage-20190806.tar.xz.md5sum --continue

--2019-08-07 18:25:06--  http://gentoo.mirror.dkm.cz/pub/gentoo/snapshots/portage-20190806.tar.xz.md5sum

Resolviendo gentoo.mirror.dkm.cz... 86.49.49.49, 2a02:8300:8000:3::49

Conectando con gentoo.mirror.dkm.cz[86.49.49.49]:80... conectado.

Petición HTTP enviada, esperando respuesta... 301 Moved Permanently

Localización: http://mirror.dkm.cz/gentoo/snapshots/portage-20190806.tar.xz.md5sum [siguiendo]

--2019-08-07 18:25:06--  http://mirror.dkm.cz/gentoo/snapshots/portage-20190806.tar.xz.md5sum

Resolviendo mirror.dkm.cz... 86.49.49.49, 2a02:8300:8000:3::49

Reutilizando la conexión con gentoo.mirror.dkm.cz:80.

Petición HTTP enviada, esperando respuesta... 200 OK

Longitud: 58 [application/octet-stream]

Grabando a: “/var/tmp/portage/webrsync-9zjaTF/portage-20190806.tar.xz.md5sum”

/var/tmp/portage/webrsync-9zjaTF/portage-20190806.tar.xz.md5sum                                           100%[====================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================>]      58  --.-KB/s    en 0s      

2019-08-07 18:25:06 (17,2 MB/s) - “/var/tmp/portage/webrsync-9zjaTF/portage-20190806.tar.xz.md5sum” guardado [58/58]

+ [[ 0 -eq 0 ]]

+ [[ -s /var/tmp/portage/webrsync-9zjaTF/portage-20190806.tar.xz.md5sum ]]

+ return 0

+ fetch_file http://gentoo.mirror.dkm.cz/pub/gentoo/snapshots/portage-20190806.tar.xz.gpgsig portage-20190806.tar.xz.gpgsig

+ local URI=http://gentoo.mirror.dkm.cz/pub/gentoo/snapshots/portage-20190806.tar.xz.gpgsig

+ local FILE=portage-20190806.tar.xz.gpgsig

+ local opts

+ '[' ' -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}"' '!=' 'wget -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}"' ']'

++ nvecho -q

++ [[ 1 -eq 0 ]]

+ opts='--continue '

+ __vecho 'Fetching file portage-20190806.tar.xz.gpgsig ...'

+ __quiet_mode

+ [[ '' -eq 1 ]]

+ echo 'Fetching file portage-20190806.tar.xz.gpgsig ...'

Fetching file portage-20190806.tar.xz.gpgsig ...

+ eval 'wget -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}" --continue '

++ wget -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O /var/tmp/portage/webrsync-9zjaTF/portage-20190806.tar.xz.gpgsig http://gentoo.mirror.dkm.cz/pub/gentoo/snapshots/portage-20190806.tar.xz.gpgsig --continue

--2019-08-07 18:25:06--  http://gentoo.mirror.dkm.cz/pub/gentoo/snapshots/portage-20190806.tar.xz.gpgsig

Resolviendo gentoo.mirror.dkm.cz... 86.49.49.49, 2a02:8300:8000:3::49

Conectando con gentoo.mirror.dkm.cz[86.49.49.49]:80... conectado.

Petición HTTP enviada, esperando respuesta... 301 Moved Permanently

Localización: http://mirror.dkm.cz/gentoo/snapshots/portage-20190806.tar.xz.gpgsig [siguiendo]

--2019-08-07 18:25:06--  http://mirror.dkm.cz/gentoo/snapshots/portage-20190806.tar.xz.gpgsig

Resolviendo mirror.dkm.cz... 86.49.49.49, 2a02:8300:8000:3::49

Reutilizando la conexión con gentoo.mirror.dkm.cz:80.

Petición HTTP enviada, esperando respuesta... 200 OK

Longitud: 963 [application/octet-stream]

Grabando a: “/var/tmp/portage/webrsync-9zjaTF/portage-20190806.tar.xz.gpgsig”

/var/tmp/portage/webrsync-9zjaTF/portage-20190806.tar.xz.gpgsig                                           100%[====================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================>]     963  --.-KB/s    en 0s      

2019-08-07 18:25:06 (253 MB/s) - “/var/tmp/portage/webrsync-9zjaTF/portage-20190806.tar.xz.gpgsig” guardado [963/963]

+ [[ 0 -eq 0 ]]

+ [[ -s /var/tmp/portage/webrsync-9zjaTF/portage-20190806.tar.xz.gpgsig ]]

+ return 0

+ fetch_file http://gentoo.mirror.dkm.cz/pub/gentoo/snapshots/portage-20190806.tar.xz portage-20190806.tar.xz

+ local URI=http://gentoo.mirror.dkm.cz/pub/gentoo/snapshots/portage-20190806.tar.xz

+ local FILE=portage-20190806.tar.xz

+ local opts

+ '[' ' -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}"' '!=' 'wget -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}"' ']'

++ nvecho -q

++ [[ 1 -eq 0 ]]

+ opts='--continue '

+ __vecho 'Fetching file portage-20190806.tar.xz ...'

+ __quiet_mode

+ [[ '' -eq 1 ]]

+ echo 'Fetching file portage-20190806.tar.xz ...'

Fetching file portage-20190806.tar.xz ...

+ eval 'wget -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}" --continue '

++ wget -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O /var/tmp/portage/webrsync-9zjaTF/portage-20190806.tar.xz http://gentoo.mirror.dkm.cz/pub/gentoo/snapshots/portage-20190806.tar.xz --continue

--2019-08-07 18:25:06--  http://gentoo.mirror.dkm.cz/pub/gentoo/snapshots/portage-20190806.tar.xz

Resolviendo gentoo.mirror.dkm.cz... 86.49.49.49, 2a02:8300:8000:3::49

Conectando con gentoo.mirror.dkm.cz[86.49.49.49]:80... conectado.

Petición HTTP enviada, esperando respuesta... 301 Moved Permanently

Localización: http://mirror.dkm.cz/gentoo/snapshots/portage-20190806.tar.xz [siguiendo]

--2019-08-07 18:25:07--  http://mirror.dkm.cz/gentoo/snapshots/portage-20190806.tar.xz

Resolviendo mirror.dkm.cz... 86.49.49.49, 2a02:8300:8000:3::49

Reutilizando la conexión con gentoo.mirror.dkm.cz:80.

Petición HTTP enviada, esperando respuesta... 200 OK

Longitud: 47007268 (45M) [application/octet-stream]

Grabando a: “/var/tmp/portage/webrsync-9zjaTF/portage-20190806.tar.xz”

/var/tmp/portage/webrsync-9zjaTF/portage-20190806.tar.xz                                                  100%[====================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================>]  44,83M  11,2MB/s    en 4,6s    

2019-08-07 18:25:11 (9,73 MB/s) - “/var/tmp/portage/webrsync-9zjaTF/portage-20190806.tar.xz” guardado [47007268/47007268]

+ [[ 0 -eq 0 ]]

+ [[ -s /var/tmp/portage/webrsync-9zjaTF/portage-20190806.tar.xz ]]

+ return 0

+ check_file_digest /var/tmp/portage/webrsync-9zjaTF/portage-20190806.tar.xz.md5sum /var/tmp/portage/webrsync-9zjaTF/portage-20190806.tar.xz

+ local digest=/var/tmp/portage/webrsync-9zjaTF/portage-20190806.tar.xz.md5sum

+ local file=/var/tmp/portage/webrsync-9zjaTF/portage-20190806.tar.xz

+ local r=1

+ __vecho 'Checking digest ...'

+ __quiet_mode

+ [[ '' -eq 1 ]]

+ echo 'Checking digest ...'

Checking digest ...

+ type -P md5sum

++ md5sum /var/tmp/portage/webrsync-9zjaTF/portage-20190806.tar.xz

+ local 'md5sum_output=7e5d6a6a9dc8c99ae4efe52956de41bd  /var/tmp/portage/webrsync-9zjaTF/portage-20190806.tar.xz'

+ local 'digest_content=7e5d6a6a9dc8c99ae4efe52956de41bd  portage-20190806.tar.xz'

+ '[' 7e5d6a6a9dc8c99ae4efe52956de41bd = 7e5d6a6a9dc8c99ae4efe52956de41bd ']'

+ r=0

+ return 0

+ check_file_signature /var/tmp/portage/webrsync-9zjaTF/portage-20190806.tar.xz.gpgsig /var/tmp/portage/webrsync-9zjaTF/portage-20190806.tar.xz

+ local signature=/var/tmp/portage/webrsync-9zjaTF/portage-20190806.tar.xz.gpgsig

+ local file=/var/tmp/portage/webrsync-9zjaTF/portage-20190806.tar.xz

+ local r=1

+ local gnupg_status line

+ '[' 0 '!=' 0 ']'

+ r=0

+ return 0

+ have_files=1

+ '[' 1 -eq 1 ']'

+ __vecho 'Getting snapshot timestamp ...'

+ __quiet_mode

+ [[ '' -eq 1 ]]

+ echo 'Getting snapshot timestamp ...'

Getting snapshot timestamp ...

++ get_snapshot_timestamp /var/tmp/portage/webrsync-9zjaTF/portage-20190806.tar.xz

++ local file=/var/tmp/portage/webrsync-9zjaTF/portage-20190806.tar.xz

++ do_tar /var/tmp/portage/webrsync-9zjaTF/portage-20190806.tar.xz --to-stdout -xf - portage/metadata/timestamp.x

++ local file=/var/tmp/portage/webrsync-9zjaTF/portage-20190806.tar.xz

++ shift

++ local decompressor

++ cut -f 1 -d ' '

++ case ${file} in

++ decompressor=xzcat

++ xzcat /var/tmp/portage/webrsync-9zjaTF/portage-20190806.tar.xz

++ tar --to-stdout -xf - portage/metadata/timestamp.x

++ _pipestatus='0 0'

++ [[ 00 -eq 0 ]]

+ local snapshot_timestamp=1565138101

+ '[' 0 == 0 ']'

++ get_portage_timestamp

++ local portage_current_timestamp=0

++ '[' -f /usr/portage/metadata/timestamp.x ']'

++ echo 0

+ '[' 1565138101 -lt 0 ']'

+ '[' 1 -eq 1 ']'

+ break

+ '[' 1 -eq 1 ']'

+ break

+ '[' 1 -eq 1 ']'

+ sync_local /var/tmp/portage/webrsync-9zjaTF/portage-20190806.tar.xz

+ local file=/var/tmp/portage/webrsync-9zjaTF/portage-20190806.tar.xz

+ __vecho 'Syncing local tree ...'

+ __quiet_mode

+ [[ '' -eq 1 ]]

+ echo 'Syncing local tree ...'

Syncing local tree ...

+ local ownership=portage:portage

+ has usersync assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync

+ local needle=usersync

+ shift

+ local x

+ for x in "$@"

+ '[' assume-digests = usersync ']'

+ for x in "$@"

+ '[' binpkg-docompress = usersync ']'

+ for x in "$@"

+ '[' binpkg-dostrip = usersync ']'

+ for x in "$@"

+ '[' binpkg-logs = usersync ']'

+ for x in "$@"

+ '[' config-protect-if-modified = usersync ']'

+ for x in "$@"

+ '[' distlocks = usersync ']'

+ for x in "$@"

+ '[' ebuild-locks = usersync ']'

+ for x in "$@"

+ '[' fixlafiles = usersync ']'

+ for x in "$@"

+ '[' ipc-sandbox = usersync ']'

+ for x in "$@"

+ '[' merge-sync = usersync ']'

+ for x in "$@"

+ '[' multilib-strict = usersync ']'

+ for x in "$@"

+ '[' network-sandbox = usersync ']'

+ for x in "$@"

+ '[' news = usersync ']'

+ for x in "$@"

+ '[' parallel-fetch = usersync ']'

+ for x in "$@"

+ '[' pid-sandbox = usersync ']'

+ for x in "$@"

+ '[' preserve-libs = usersync ']'

+ for x in "$@"

+ '[' protect-owned = usersync ']'

+ for x in "$@"

+ '[' sandbox = usersync ']'

+ for x in "$@"

+ '[' sfperms = usersync ']'

+ for x in "$@"

+ '[' strict = usersync ']'

+ for x in "$@"

+ '[' unknown-features-warn = usersync ']'

+ for x in "$@"

+ '[' unmerge-logs = usersync ']'

+ for x in "$@"

+ '[' unmerge-orphans = usersync ']'

+ for x in "$@"

+ '[' userfetch = usersync ']'

+ for x in "$@"

+ '[' userpriv = usersync ']'

+ for x in "$@"

+ '[' usersandbox = usersync ']'

+ for x in "$@"

+ '[' usersync = usersync ']'

+ return 0

+ case "${USERLAND}" in

++ stat -c %U:%G /usr/portage

+ ownership=root:root

+ type -P tarsync

+ do_tar /var/tmp/portage/webrsync-9zjaTF/portage-20190806.tar.xz xf -

+ local file=/var/tmp/portage/webrsync-9zjaTF/portage-20190806.tar.xz

+ shift

+ local decompressor

+ case ${file} in

+ decompressor=xzcat

+ xzcat /var/tmp/portage/webrsync-9zjaTF/portage-20190806.tar.xz

+ tar xf -

+ _pipestatus='0 0'

+ [[ 00 -eq 0 ]]

+ false

+ rm -f /var/tmp/portage/webrsync-9zjaTF/portage-20190806.tar.xz

+ local 'rsync_opts=--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git '

+ chown root:root portage

+ chown -R root:root portage

+ rsync_opts+=' --owner --group'

+ cd portage

+ rsync --recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git --owner --group . /usr/portage

Number of files: 162,356 (reg: 135,068, dir: 27,288)

Number of created files: 162,355 (reg: 135,068, dir: 27,287)

Number of deleted files: 0

Number of regular files transferred: 135,068

Total file size: 220.38M bytes

Total transferred file size: 220.38M bytes

Literal data: 220.38M bytes

Matched data: 0 bytes

File list size: 3.52M

File list generation time: 0.001 seconds

File list transfer time: 0.000 seconds

Total bytes sent: 116.17M

Total bytes received: 2.69M

sent 116.17M bytes  received 2.69M bytes  10.34M bytes/sec

total size is 220.38M  speedup is 1.85

+ cd ..

+ __vecho 'Cleaning up ...'

+ __quiet_mode

+ [[ '' -eq 1 ]]

+ echo 'Cleaning up ...'

Cleaning up ...

+ rm -fr portage

+ has metadata-transfer assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync

+ local needle=metadata-transfer

+ shift

+ local x

+ for x in "$@"

+ '[' assume-digests = metadata-transfer ']'

+ for x in "$@"

+ '[' binpkg-docompress = metadata-transfer ']'

+ for x in "$@"

+ '[' binpkg-dostrip = metadata-transfer ']'

+ for x in "$@"

+ '[' binpkg-logs = metadata-transfer ']'

+ for x in "$@"

+ '[' config-protect-if-modified = metadata-transfer ']'

+ for x in "$@"

+ '[' distlocks = metadata-transfer ']'

+ for x in "$@"

+ '[' ebuild-locks = metadata-transfer ']'

+ for x in "$@"

+ '[' fixlafiles = metadata-transfer ']'

+ for x in "$@"

+ '[' ipc-sandbox = metadata-transfer ']'

+ for x in "$@"

+ '[' merge-sync = metadata-transfer ']'

+ for x in "$@"

+ '[' multilib-strict = metadata-transfer ']'

+ for x in "$@"

+ '[' network-sandbox = metadata-transfer ']'

+ for x in "$@"

+ '[' news = metadata-transfer ']'

+ for x in "$@"

+ '[' parallel-fetch = metadata-transfer ']'

+ for x in "$@"

+ '[' pid-sandbox = metadata-transfer ']'

+ for x in "$@"

+ '[' preserve-libs = metadata-transfer ']'

+ for x in "$@"

+ '[' protect-owned = metadata-transfer ']'

+ for x in "$@"

+ '[' sandbox = metadata-transfer ']'

+ for x in "$@"

+ '[' sfperms = metadata-transfer ']'

+ for x in "$@"

+ '[' strict = metadata-transfer ']'

+ for x in "$@"

+ '[' unknown-features-warn = metadata-transfer ']'

+ for x in "$@"

+ '[' unmerge-logs = metadata-transfer ']'

+ for x in "$@"

+ '[' unmerge-orphans = metadata-transfer ']'

+ for x in "$@"

+ '[' userfetch = metadata-transfer ']'

+ for x in "$@"

+ '[' userpriv = metadata-transfer ']'

+ for x in "$@"

+ '[' usersandbox = metadata-transfer ']'

+ for x in "$@"

+ '[' usersync = metadata-transfer ']'

+ return 1

+ local post_sync=/etc/portage/bin/post_sync

+ '[' -x /etc/portage/bin/post_sync ']'

+ has news assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync

+ local needle=news

+ shift

+ local x

+ for x in "$@"

+ '[' assume-digests = news ']'

+ for x in "$@"

+ '[' binpkg-docompress = news ']'

+ for x in "$@"

+ '[' binpkg-dostrip = news ']'

+ for x in "$@"

+ '[' binpkg-logs = news ']'

+ for x in "$@"

+ '[' config-protect-if-modified = news ']'

+ for x in "$@"

+ '[' distlocks = news ']'

+ for x in "$@"

+ '[' ebuild-locks = news ']'

+ for x in "$@"

+ '[' fixlafiles = news ']'

+ for x in "$@"

+ '[' ipc-sandbox = news ']'

+ for x in "$@"

+ '[' merge-sync = news ']'

+ for x in "$@"

+ '[' multilib-strict = news ']'

+ for x in "$@"

+ '[' network-sandbox = news ']'

+ for x in "$@"

+ '[' news = news ']'

+ return 0

+ emerge --check-news --quiet
```

Puede que algo nos aclare esto..., si ejecuto en otra consola un emerge kde-plasma/plasma-vault como ejemplo, mientras está ejecutando la anterior orden me sale esto en las dos consolas:

```
 * waiting for lock on /var/lib/gentoo/news/.news-gentoo.unread.portage_lockfile ...                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * waiting for lock on /var/lib/gentoo/news/.news-gentoo.unread.portage_lockfile ...                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * waiting for lock on /var/lib/gentoo/news/.news-gentoo.unread.portage_lockfile ...                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * waiting for lock on /var/lib/gentoo/news/.news-gentoo.unread.portage_lockfile ...                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * waiting for lock on /var/lib/gentoo/news/.news-gentoo.unread.portage_lockfile ...                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * waiting for lock on /var/lib/gentoo/news/.news-gentoo.unread.portage_lockfile ...                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * waiting for lock on /var/lib/gentoo/news/.news-gentoo.unread.portage_lockfile ...                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * waiting for lock on /var/lib/gentoo/news/.news-gentoo.unread.portage_lockfile ...                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * waiting for lock on /var/lib/gentoo/news/.news-gentoo.unread.portage_lockfile ...                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * waiting for lock on /var/lib/gentoo/news/.news-gentoo.unread.portage_lockfile ...                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * waiting for lock on /var/lib/gentoo/news/.news-gentoo.unread.portage_lockfile ...                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * waiting for lock on /var/lib/gentoo/news/.news-gentoo.unread.portage_lockfile ...                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * waiting for lock on /var/lib/gentoo/news/.news-gentoo.unread.portage_lockfile ...                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * waiting for lock on /var/lib/gentoo/news/.news-gentoo.unread.portage_lockfile ...                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * waiting for lock on /var/lib/gentoo/news/.news-gentoo.unread.portage_lockfile ...                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * waiting for lock on /var/lib/gentoo/news/.news-gentoo.unread.portage_lockfile ...                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * waiting for lock on /var/lib/gentoo/news/.news-gentoo.unread.portage_lockfile ...                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * waiting for lock on /var/lib/gentoo/news/.news-gentoo.unread.portage_lockfile ...                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * waiting for lock on /var/lib/gentoo/news/.news-gentoo.unread.portage_lockfile ...                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * waiting for lock on /var/lib/gentoo/news/.news-gentoo.unread.portage_lockfile ...                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * waiting for lock on /var/lib/gentoo/news/.news-gentoo.unread.portage_lockfile ...                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * waiting for lock on /var/lib/gentoo/news/.news-gentoo.unread.portage_lockfile ...                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * waiting for lock on /var/lib/gentoo/news/.news-gentoo.unread.portage_lockfile ...                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * waiting for lock on /var/lib/gentoo/news/.news-gentoo.unread.portage_lockfile ...                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * waiting for lock on /var/lib/gentoo/news/.news-gentoo.unread.portage_lockfile ...                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * waiting for lock on /var/lib/gentoo/news/.news-gentoo.unread.portage_lockfile ...                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * waiting for lock on /var/lib/gentoo/news/.news-gentoo.unread.portage_lockfile ...                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * waiting for lock on /var/lib/gentoo/news/.news-gentoo.unread.portage_lockfile ...                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            [ ok ]
```

Esto no tiene fin y tengo que usar CTRL+C en la segunda consola para que deje de salir el mensaje, pero en la primera sigue pensando sin fin.

Gracias, pues creo que vas encaminado   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## quilosaq

Para comprobar que el problema tiene que ver con las news elimina temporalmente el valor news de la variable FEATURES y prueba un emerge --sync.

----------

## LordSenil

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Para comprobar que el problema tiene que ver con las news elimina temporalmente el valor news de la variable FEATURES y prueba un emerge --sync.

 

Genial!!!!. Al menos si pongo FEATURES="-news" en el make.conf deja actualizar.

Me sale esto (solo pego el final para no eternizar):

```

Number of files: 162,471 (reg: 135,165, dir: 27,306)

Number of created files: 204 (reg: 185, dir: 19)

Number of deleted files: 89 (reg: 88, dir: 1)

Number of regular files transferred: 444

Total file size: 220.58M bytes

Total transferred file size: 5.97M bytes

Literal data: 5.97M bytes

Matched data: 0 bytes

File list size: 3.93M

File list generation time: 0.001 seconds

File list transfer time: 0.000 seconds

Total bytes sent: 38.34K

Total bytes received: 10.01M

sent 38.34K bytes  received 10.01M bytes  543.04K bytes/sec

total size is 220.58M  speedup is 21.96

=== Sync completed for gentoo

q: Updating ebuild cache for /usr/portage ... 

q: Finished 36081 entries in 0.161760 seconds

Performing Global Updates

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  #='/var/db update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move'  %='binary move'  S='binary SLOT move'

  p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

/usr/portage/profiles/updates/3Q-2019.....

Action: sync for repo: gentoo, returned code = 0

 * An update to portage is available. It is _highly_ recommended

 * that you update portage now, before any other packages are updated.

 * To update portage, run 'emerge --oneshot portage' now.

```

Ahora bien... sigue con el problema si intento instalar algún paquete tal como emerge --oneshot portage

Si intento usar otro emerge en otra consola como antes me sale ahora este error:

```
* waiting for lock on /var/db/.pkg.portage_lockfile ...                                                                                                                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * waiting for lock on /var/db/.pkg.portage_lockfile ...                                                                                                                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * waiting for lock on /var/db/.pkg.portage_lockfile ...                                                                                                                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * waiting for lock on /var/db/.pkg.portage_lockfile ...                                                                                                                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * waiting for lock on /var/db/.pkg.portage_lockfile ...                                                                                                                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * waiting for lock on /var/db/.pkg.portage_lockfile ...                                                                                                                                                                                                                [ ok ]
```

----------

## quilosaq

Sin estar ejecutando nada mira si existe el archivo  *Quote:*   

> /var/db/.pkg.portage_lockfile

 . Si existe lo eliminas e intenta 

```
(root)# emerge --oneshot portage
```

----------

## LordSenil

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Sin estar ejecutando nada mira si existe el archivo  *Quote:*   /var/db/.pkg.portage_lockfile . Si existe lo eliminas e intenta 
> 
> ```
> (root)# emerge --oneshot portage
> ```
> ...

 

Ok.

Parece que existía.

```
ls -isal /var/db/.pkg.portage_lockfile

27965993 0 -rw-rw---- 1 root portage 0 ago  1 15:34 /var/db/.pkg.portage_lockfile
```

```
rm /var/db/.pkg.portage_lockfile
```

```
emerge --oneshot portage

Calculating dependencies  
```

Y ahí se queda de nuevo.   :Mad: 

Vuelve a crear el fichero de bloqueo.

```
ls -lisa /var/db/.pkg.portage_lockfile

29589173 0 -rw-rw---- 1 root portage 0 ago  8 08:52 /var/db/.pkg.portage_lockfile
```

----------

## quilosaq

Desactiva otra configuración en FEATURES. Quita temporalmente distlocks y prueba de nuevo.

----------

## LordSenil

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Desactiva otra configuración en FEATURES. Quita temporalmente distlocks y prueba de nuevo.

 

Hola,

Creo que no van los tiros por ahí. Sigue igual.

Y si abro otra consola para ejecutar otro emerge y sigue apareciendo 

```
* waiting for lock on /var/db/.pkg.portage_lockfile ...                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        [ ok ]
```

Y eso que si hago 

```
emerge --info | grep FEATURES | grep distlocks
```

Ya no aparece esa función, con lo que está bien implementado.

----------

## quilosaq

Cierto. Vuelve a poner distlocks en FEATURES.

A ver esto:

```
(root)# rm /var/db/.pkg.portage_lockfile

(root)# emerge --fetchonly portage

(root)# emerge --oneshot portage
```

----------

## LordSenil

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Cierto. Vuelve a poner distlocks en FEATURES.
> 
> A ver esto:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Pues no sale de la orden

```

 emerge --fetchonly portage

Calculating dependencies
```

Con lo que en al "fetch" ya no llega.

----------

## quilosaq

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Project:Portage/FAQ#Why_does_emerge_display_.22waiting_for_lock.22_messages.3F

De acuerdo con lo que dice la información del enlace podrías probar a quitar parallel-fetch de FEATURES.

----------

## LordSenil

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Project:Portage/FAQ#Why_does_emerge_display_.22waiting_for_lock.22_messages.3F
> 
> De acuerdo con lo que dice la información del enlace podrías probar a quitar parallel-fetch de FEATURES.

 

Añadiendo -parallel-fetch a FEATURES no hace nada, sigue saliendo eso.

Creo que no me queda otra que volver a empezar desde cero y realizar snapshots antes de actualizar portage a la última version.

Muchísimas gracias por tu esfuerzo y si consigo averiguar algo reabro el tema.

De verdad que agradezco tu ayuda   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## pcmaster

¿Has probado reinstalando Portage?

#emerge -1 portage

----------

## LordSenil

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> ¿Has probado reinstalando Portage?
> 
> #emerge -1 portage

 

Hola PCMaster, tampoco me dejaba ya que emerge no comenzaba su instalación en ninguno de los casos. De todas formas he optado por clonar la instalación de mi otro portátil y ahora mismo está funcionando todo.

Cerraré el caso para que no aparezca como activo.

Gracias.

----------

